# Hygro Polysperma (Dwarf Hygro)



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So........ has anyone had Hygro Polysperma (aka Dwarf Hygro)?

I've got this plant in both my tanks and tonight I picked up a few more stems to fill in some bare spots.

They Dwarf Hygro that I have is bright green. The stuff I got tonight had brownish leaves (and you can see the veins in the leaves). The girl said that the leaves will lighten as it grows - I know, I know, don't listen to the store people, lol - but I'm not sure I ever remember mine being brownish and then going green...... It almost looks like the leaves want to turn clear.... but not really.

I'm thinking they actually goof'd and it's Sunset Hygro? Any thoughts?

Here is the Polysperma that I already had (bright green plant in the front): 


Here's one shot of the new plant: 


Nother shot of the new plant: 


Final shot of new plant: 


Sorry, I'm not great at picture taking... I hope you can tell from the first 2 of the new one at least, what it is.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe what you have will turn out like this


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I HOPE so!!! Do you think that's what it is??? Ben has been saying I need to get some Sunset Hygro, but no one near me sells it... at least not on purpose, lol. I really hope that's what I've got!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

It's pretty! I adore looking at all of your planted tanks, I'm hoping mine can be half as nice when I get it going!!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It looks just like that. So you should be seeing it happen once the plant settles and starts growing.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

And another thing, that is the actual Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It wont take long to figure it out. Sunset Hygro is the fastest growing plant I have. I let it hit the surface in my tanks and when I trim it I leave about 4 inches and the new stems that start from the clipping have to be trimmed in less than 2 weeks. That means it grows around 14 inches in that time.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like sunset hygro to me,and if it is,itll grow fast.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Susan's pic is Sunset Hygro which looks just like your plant in the first pic (by the airstone).

Under the right conditions, it will be a beautiful redish/pink color. Some of mine are pretty dark which makes it look awesome. Simply one of my favs due to the the coloring.

But, alas, it's an invasive species. That is why you won't find it for sale much. The only way you can legally obtain it is through someone in your state that already has it. It cannot be shipped via interstate.


----------

